# 50 cent tip



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Someone gave me a .50 tip. I didn't know that was possible. Isn't $1 the lowest?

The Rider's Pay Total was Rider Promo -$1.44, Tip .50, rider price $9.09.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I've heard of drivers getting a single penny. I've received less than a buck a couple of times myself.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Well just call me 50 Cent. Oh wait, that's taken. Call me 42.5 Cent. That's after the 15% tax.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

I've received a handful of .50 tips in the past 1.5 years I've driven for Uber. Usually happens on the few pools that I actually accept. Part of me thinks "well, it's better than nothing...", but the rational part of part of me takes it as a slap in the face insult. I once had a foreign girl toss .33 into my tip jar.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FinerThings said:


> Well just call me 50 Cent. Oh wait, that's taken. Call me 42.5 Cent. That's after the 15% tax.


I must disagree with your reply from the other day when you posted "I'm not good, at all, with math...." You are very good with percentage deduction.

Thank you, I'm not good, at all, with math so I appreciate your patience and understanding.

Darrien


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Well thank you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> I've heard of drivers getting a single penny. I've received less than a buck a couple of times myself.


Did they post here about a penny tip?


----------

